# gulf shores pier 7/23/09



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

I got to the pier about 6a.m. left cigs at home big mistake figured i would catch live bait ,there was none to be had.after two hours trying left to go to top gun got a box of cigs got back took about an hour before i hooked up.caught one small king .The kings were already going when i got there i saw 15 to 20 on the deck before i decided to give up on live bait.best i saw was a30ish caught on a crazy fish under a cork,go figure.In all a very good day other than no trolleys to be seen,and most of the time the west rail was empty due to wind.



















notice fresh box of cigs dont leave home without them.


----------



## punkin438 (May 30, 2009)

Nice King.I was there Tuesday and Wednesday and saw some nice kings caught.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Were you freelining the cig?


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

yea ,freeline ,snobble witch ever way you say it straight leader #4 trebble hook,hooked in the nose and casted out.


----------



## CroixBum (Jul 9, 2009)

I know this is a very dumb question, kind of like what colr milk comes from a brown cow, anyway what is freeline in very simple words. I think I have an idea but want to make sure.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *CroixBum (7/24/2009)*I know this is a very dumb question, kind of like what colr milk comes from a brown cow, anyway what is freeline in very simple words. I think I have an idea but want to make sure.


um....wow. "freelining" means just what the name implies. NO weight, NO bobber, NO balloon, Just a leader, a hook, and a bait. A "free line". That way the bait follows a 'natural' drift pattern.I personally LOVE it, and utilize it for fresh water fishig as well as salt water.


----------



## whiskersticker (Jun 27, 2009)

the southwest side has been the hot side the last couple days


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

nice fish!


----------



## robertyb (Oct 15, 2007)

I ran out of bait the other day at PCB pier and found a spot where I could throw a rattletrap without hitting snobblers and caught two kings and a boboon the trap. Always worth a shot when the bait is scarce.


----------



## costadelmarkid (Mar 10, 2009)

i was there yesterday and caught a nice size king, and 3 nice spanish but it was super crowded.


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

super crowded i did not see, there was a crowd but this pier was easily fishable. i fished from the se corner to the sw corner from first light until after 6 p.m. and never had a problem finding a spot.


----------



## costadelmarkid (Mar 10, 2009)

i guess it was just crowded because it was a saturday and a lot of people were off work.


----------

